# NFS problem

## mangaskahn

I am having a strange problem with my NFS Server and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas.

My NFS Share is a single folder off of the root file system, /Storage. Under that folder are 3 other folders, Music, Videos, and Backup. Each of those folders has a separate reiser filesystem mounted to it. Under Backup are 2 more folders, one for my desktop and one for my wife's, each is a separate Reiser filesystem. /Storage is mounted on My desktop to /nfs. When I browse through /nfs I can see all the files in all of the folders except Backup\mydesktop. on the server I can browse through all of the files on Backup\mydesktop just fine. I am logged in as root on the server and my desktop, and all of the files on all of the file systems are owned by root:root and set to mode 744.

What can I do to solve this?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## ervin.peters

$ man exports

and look for the nohide option.

ervin

----------

## mangaskahn

@ervin.peters

Thanks for the suggestion, I tried that just now but it did not work. I also tried crossmnt and no_subtree_check which did not work either.  I changed my exports file to export Backup/mydesktop and was able to mount it and see all of the files in it.

----------

## Massimo B.

Same issue here. The nohide option should do it but doesn't.

I'm loading the nfsd module from gentoo-sources-2.6.21 and net-fs/nfs-utils-1.0.12-r1. Starting the nfs server doesn't report errors but mounting the export still hides files on external partitions. Compiling the kernel module with NFSv4 support fails when loading like this:

```
nfsd: Unknown symbol posix_acl_from_mode

nfsd: Unknown symbol posix_acl_from_xattr

nfsd: Unknown symbol posix_acl_valid

nfsd: Unknown symbol posix_acl_alloc
```

@mangaskahn: Please state the subject line more precisely to help other users to find it: "nfs doesn't mount external filesystems" or "NFS: nohide not working".

----------

